# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Iz Rodina kljuna

## Fana

Baš lijepa vijest. Nadam se da će priručnik uskoro biti dostupan on line.

----------


## koryanshea

evo prica o prirucniku ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da i ovdje posebno čestitam, i izrazim divljenje vašem trudu i zalaganju   :Kiss:  ( i da se malo ulagujem, ne bi li nama u Sa poslali koju, preko štele   :Laughing:  )
Super ste žene, samo tako nastavite!

----------


## argenta

A promocija je gdje i kada? Nisam to skužila iz same vijesti. Ili se radi o on-line promociji  :Laughing:  
I koliko košta?
U svakom slučaju,  :Klap:  i svima koji su uložili u to trud jedan  :Naklon:

----------


## ivana zg

Pohvale i super je naslov :D NAPOKON NEŠTO KONKRETNO I "AGRESIVNO" ravno u rodilišta 8) 

Jako me zanima kako mogu dođi to toga priručnika, imam dosta trudnica oko sebe (a i sebi bi ostavila koji primjerak) i rado bi im to dala prije poroda, da vide koja su njihova prava, da mogu imati prirodan porod...uglavnom kada vide neku opipljivu štampanu stvar shvatiti će to ozbiljnije, jer ovako kada im printam s interneta, one misle da su to samo lupetanja raznih forumašica, koje su tko zna tko...ovako kada vide da se to dijeli po bolnicama da donekle struka  i UNICEF stoje iza tog, pročitati će sto posto :D  :D 
I mojoj mami, ginekologici i pedijatru bi to isto uvalila!!!  :Laughing:  
Ako nije skupo, spremna sam hodati po ginekološkim i zdravstvenim ordinacijama i  to ostavljati u čekaonici na stolu.....

----------


## Lutonjica

knjižica se dijeli u zagrebačkim rodilištima rodiljama. 
znači, sve tvoje trudne prijateljice, ako rode u zagrebu, će ju besplatno dobiti.
nikako drukčije se ne može doći do nje.

----------


## argenta

> knjižica se dijeli u zagrebačkim rodilištima rodiljama.


A što s onima koje rode kod kuće? Nije valjda da ih i Roda bojkotira?   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> knjižica se dijeli u zagrebačkim rodilištima rodiljama.
> 
> 
> A što s onima koje rode kod kuće? Nije valjda da ih i Roda bojkotira?


  :Laughing:

----------


## Fana

> knjižica se dijeli u zagrebačkim rodilištima rodiljama.


  :Sad:  
ima života i izvan Zagreba

----------


## Frida

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> knjižica se dijeli u zagrebačkim rodilištima rodiljama. 
> 
> 
>   
> ima života i izvan Zagreba


Fana,




> *Priručnik je tiskan uz financijsku pomoć Ureda za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje Grada Zagreba.* Dijelit će se rodiljama u zagrebačkim rodilištima, a prve primjerke uručit će rodiljama Opće bolnice Sveti Duh gradonačelnik Zagreba Milan Bandić.


vjeruj da bi i mi voljele da se dijeli u cijeloj Lijepoj našoj, dati ćemo sve od sebe da uspijemo.

----------


## ivana zg

Curke treba vam dati emisiju, na TV i radiju, a uz to trebalo bi tu knjižicu malo izreklamirati, objasniti, i slažem se,to bi se trebalo djeliti širom Hrvatske a ne samo u Zg-u...i malo mi je čudno što se dijeli nakon poroda, jer koliko sam shvatila unutra su savjeti o pravima pacijenata, o pravu na porod kakav želiš, o dojenju bebe odmah poslije poroda...a što ti to znači nakon što već rodiš :/ 

Eto to je mala kritika, ali bolje i ovo nego ništa, bar će dobiti savjete o dojenju, spavanju s bebom,dohrani,......bez obzira na sve ovo je velika stvar i stvarno sam presretna što ste uspjela što ovo nekamo vodi, i da žene koje nemaju internet i koje nikada nisu čule za Rodu, ili koje nisu imale hrabrosti i potporu odgajati svoje dijete instiktivno, drugčije od ona pusti ga da se isplač, manje će pišat...imaju sada potporu, informacije i podršku u vama  :Heart:   :D 

A može li to ići u pdf. pa da si skinemo ili je to zabranjeno  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

poglavlja su Dojenje, Osnovna njega dojenčeta, Zdravlje djeteta, Rast i razvoj, Izazovi roditeljstva i Autosjedalica, te dodatni prilog Pravo

----------


## Fana

> Fana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


Znam da se trudite i svaka čast na već postignutom. Nije kritika, samo sam tužna da se razlika između uvjeta života u metropoli i ostatku Hrvatske pokazuje i na ovom primjeru.
Uostalom, kad se s vremenom pokaže kvaliteta priručnika, naći će se i novac za ostala rodilišta   :Smile:  To vam od srca želim.

----------


## titimita

A zašto ne možete knjigu staviti on line na Rodin portal? Mislim da grad Zg ili Bandić ili tko je već financirao pripremu za tisak i tisak ne bi trebali imati problema s tim?

Inače, svaka čast cure, bravo!!! Kako je netko napisao...konačno!

----------


## kokolina2

Frendica je iz rodilišta Sveti Duh izašla 23.5. i nije uopće dobila knjižicu- zašto?

----------


## kokolina2

I da, može li se ikako postaviti u pdf formatu za download na rodinom portalu i za mame koje su rodile ranije?

----------


## saska7

jos cu ipak u Zg rodiliste (iako sam odlucila u Vz) zbog prirucnika  :Wink: 

cestitke svima koji su sudjelovali i nadam se prosirenju na cijelu HR

----------


## VedranaV

Priručnik nije važniji od načina na koji ćeš roditi tvoje dijete, moje je mišljenje.

----------


## Maja

> jos cu ipak u Zg rodiliste (iako sam odlucila u Vz) zbog prirucnika 
> 
> cestitke svima koji su sudjelovali i nadam se prosirenju na cijelu HR


nije potrebno
Grad Zagreb će dijeliti priručnik i mamama koje su prijavljene u Zg a rode negdje drugdje, to smo pričali s njima.
Dobiš ga onda u Vodnikovoj, mislim da vezano uz one druge "nagrade" za dijete od grada.

----------


## Trina

> Curke treba vam dati emisiju, na TV i radiju, a uz to trebalo bi tu knjižicu malo izreklamirati, objasniti, i slažem se,to bi se trebalo djeliti širom Hrvatske a ne samo u Zg-u*...i malo mi je čudno što se dijeli nakon poroda, jer koliko sam shvatila unutra su savjeti o pravima pacijenata, o pravu na porod kakav želiš, o dojenju bebe odmah poslije poroda...a što ti to znači nakon što već rodiš :/* 
> Eto to je mala kritika, ali bolje i ovo nego ništa, bar će dobiti savjete o dojenju, spavanju s bebom,dohrani,......bez obzira na sve ovo je velika stvar i stvarno sam presretna što ste uspjela što ovo nekamo vodi, i da žene koje nemaju internet i koje nikada nisu čule za Rodu, ili koje nisu imale hrabrosti i potporu odgajati svoje dijete instiktivno, drugčije od ona pusti ga da se isplač, manje će pišat...imaju sada potporu, informacije i podršku u vama   :D 
> 
> Slažem se s tobom.Bilo bi super kad bi se dijelile po ginekološkim ordinacijama.Tako bi mame imale vremena knjigu dobro proučiti orije nego beba dođe
> 
> A može li to ići u pdf. pa da si skinemo ili je to zabranjeno

----------


## Trina

> Curke treba vam dati emisiju, na TV i radiju, a uz to trebalo bi tu knjižicu malo izreklamirati, objasniti, i slažem se,to bi se trebalo djeliti širom Hrvatske a ne samo u Zg-u...i malo mi je čudno što se dijeli nakon poroda, jer koliko sam shvatila unutra su savjeti o pravima pacijenata, o pravu na porod kakav želiš, o dojenju bebe odmah poslije poroda...a što ti to znači nakon što već rodiš :/ 
> 
> Eto to je mala kritika, ali bolje i ovo nego ništa, bar će dobiti savjete o dojenju, spavanju s bebom,dohrani,......bez obzira na sve ovo je velika stvar i stvarno sam presretna što ste uspjela što ovo nekamo vodi, i da žene koje nemaju internet i koje nikada nisu čule za Rodu, ili koje nisu imale hrabrosti i potporu odgajati svoje dijete instiktivno, drugčije od ona pusti ga da se isplač, manje će pišat...imaju sada potporu, informacije i podršku u vama   :D 
> 
> A može li to ići u pdf. pa da si skinemo ili je to zabranjeno



Ne znam kako sam uspjela zbrljati onako  :Grin:  .Pa ću ponovo:

Slažem se s tobom.Bilo bi super kad bi se dijelile po ginekološkim ordinacijama.Tako bi mame imale vremena knjigu dobro proučiti orije nego beba dođe

----------


## ronin

Dobila sam ga u rodilištu.Odličan je i vrlo pregledan.

(jest da nema,poput Moje prve godine,uputstva o hranjenju adaptiranim,no tu smo temu već prožvakali...  :Grin:   što ne znači da ne bi koristilo ženama koje npr moraju hraniti na taj način(npr kod rascjepa nepca)...brošura koja se dijeli svim rodiljama možda bi ipak morala sadržavati sve.)

----------


## apricot

ronin, možeš li, molim te, svoj komentar poslati meni na mail
 :Heart:

----------


## ronin

poslano  :Smile:   (tek sad sam vidjela)

----------

